# Paph dianthum



## emydura (Aug 6, 2011)

In flower again although a lot later than usual. I'm a bit dissappointed I'm only getting 2 flowers on a spike. I was getting 3 flowers a spike a couple of years ago, but haven't since. Living up to its name I guess.

David


----------



## Wendelin (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't be dissapointed! It looks gorgeous! Flowers have a very nice colour.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 6, 2011)

Impressive!!! I like it!!! :drool:


----------



## wolverine329 (Aug 6, 2011)

stunning


----------



## Shiva (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 6, 2011)

Nevertheless, 3 spikes is not to be sniffed at...  Beautiful... I love the purple petals on this one... some dianthums are more green...


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 6, 2011)

If you happen to have a division to let go this year, I'll be mighty interested..


----------



## Bolero (Aug 6, 2011)

I am extremely impressed. At least you have one, I cannot find them for sale anywhere......


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 6, 2011)

Just fabulous David. I remember you posting this clone and the color intensity is just incredible. I would say, "one of a kind!"


----------



## Justin (Aug 6, 2011)

what deep rich color. quite a show!


----------



## Clark (Aug 6, 2011)

Floored.


----------



## NeoNJ (Aug 6, 2011)

It's a truly beautiful specimen. Congratulations !


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow -- I love the dark pouch!


----------



## Roth (Aug 6, 2011)

Amazing color... There are several types of dianthum, some with up to 5 flowers per stem, some pink, some green, but I have not seen many with dark color like that.


----------



## AquaGem (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paphreek (Aug 7, 2011)

I like the dramatic, dark color. Well grown plant :clap:


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2011)

I like the dark colors on this one too. And 3 spikes on a multi growth plant.

Well grown David :clap::clap:


----------



## John Boy (Aug 7, 2011)

You might well want to stone me! I’d understand that, really! Does anyone wonder if this is a dianthum??? I myself (me, myself and I) wonder if this is too good a flower for being dianthum. Let alone the entire plant, which I’d love to buy for a lot of money…. I have a feeling that dianthum x parishii should be looking like that…. Saying that….: I doubt if anyone would (or has) ever made a hybrid like that.
Needless to say: the pictures (again) are out of this would, and so is the plant.


----------



## jblanford (Aug 7, 2011)

WOW!! That is one AWESOME display, thanks.... Jim.


----------



## brice (Aug 7, 2011)

Very beautiful Paph, and a healthy plant


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2011)

John Boy said:


> You might well want to stone me! I’d understand that, really! Does anyone wonder if this is a dianthum??? I myself (me, myself and I) wonder if this is too good a flower for being dianthum. Let alone the entire plant, which I’d love to buy for a lot of money…. I have a feeling that dianthum x parishii should be looking like that…. Saying that….: I doubt if anyone would (or has) ever made a hybrid like that.
> Needless to say: the pictures (again) are out of this would, and so is the plant.



Aside from the extra pigmentation in the pouch and petals, there is not much else that is parrishii.

Dianthum is known for the compact and clumping growth habit. Also stems and bracts of parrishii are very hairy and generally thicker than dianthum. I can't see any hair on these stems, which are also relatively thin.

I think those hairy stems of parrishii are a strong character that should come through in a simple cross with dianthum. 

Dianthum was a fairly recent discovery compared to parrishii. And for many years after its "discovery" it was considered a variety of parrishii. It's not unlikely that a lot of parrishii / dianthum crosses were made during the years when it was considered a variety of parrishii. I have a plant purchased from Oak Hill (around 2002) originally as parrishii, when there was still confusion about the species status of dianthum. It bloomed out as a normal dianthum.

Seems like Ive seen some pale short haired parrishii more intermediate to dianthum than this plant, but really can't recall seeing any verified crosses of the two.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree with Rick on this one JohnBoy. No signs of parishii that I see.


----------



## emydura (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

If it was a parishii hybrid they would have been disappointed with the flower count. 

David


----------



## John Boy (Aug 7, 2011)

Fine by me! What Rick said makes perfect sense, I just never came across a dianthum that looked as perfect as this. Whenever there's a flower "too good" to be true there's usually something hidden in it's past.... Also the way the petals are held made me think parishii, but you guys will be right. If it has been a dianthum all these years it's probably just way better than anything I've seen.


----------



## emydura (Aug 7, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> If you happen to have a division to let go this year, I'll be mighty interested..



Too late. I only repotted it late last year, so it will be a while before I disturb it again. Maybe the repotting had an influence on the flower count.

In anycase I rarely divide my Paphs. When you grow them in a climate as bad as mine, it takes a while to get a Paph to a good size clump like this dianthum. So when I get them to a size where they are starting to flower every year for me, I am very reluctant to set them back. Now is the time to sit back and enjoy your hard work. 



Bolero said:


> I am extremely impressed. At least you have one, I cannot find them for sale anywhere......



Like a lot of Paphs here they are thin on the ground. I have seen them around from time to time. It is just a matter of keeping your eye out and grabbing it fast. I saw one for sale at one of those Sydney fairs. Wasn't the greatest clone. Spike length was about half the size of mine and the colour was very light.

Tim from Sydney (doesn't seem to post anymore) got the greatest bargain ever from an auction from Royale Orchids. The plant made mine look like a tiny division. I think he flowered it with 15 or more spikes. He got it for $90. Insane really. The plant was worth 10 times that. It was less than what my division (4 or so growths) cost. 

David


----------



## emydura (Aug 7, 2011)

John Boy said:


> Fine by me! What Rick said makes perfect sense, I just never came across a dianthum that looked as perfect as this. Whenever there's a flower "too good" to be true there's usually something hidden in it's past.... Also the way the petals are held made me think parishii, but you guys will be right. If it has been a dianthum all these years it's probably just way better than anything I've seen.



I thought parishii had petals that were a lot more pendulous. The dianthums I have seen tend to have them outstretched like mine. 

David


----------



## Roth (Aug 7, 2011)

Rick said:


> Aside from the extra pigmentation in the pouch and petals, there is not much else that is parrishii.
> 
> Dianthum is known for the compact and clumping growth habit. Also stems and bracts of parrishii are very hairy and generally thicker than dianthum. I can't see any hair on these stems, which are also relatively thin.
> 
> ...



Dianthum can be much larger than parishii, it is very common in Laos and North Vietnam to get plant with individual leaves of 50cm x 7-8cm. But the really huge ones usually have poor flower count and poor flower quality.

I have seen the artificial hybrid between the two, it is quite pale. There is apparently a group of natural hybrids from Laos/Burma that I have seen several times in Thailand. They are very pale. 

That plant is definitely a dianthum, and definitely an excellent very dark one.


----------



## toddybear (Aug 7, 2011)

Stunning...even if only two flowers per spike.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 7, 2011)

emydura said:


> Too late. I only repotted it late last year, so it will be a while before I disturb it again. Maybe the repotting had an influence on the flower count.
> 
> In anycase I rarely divide my Paphs. When you grow them in a climate as bad as mine, it takes a while to get a Paph to a good size clump like this dianthum. So when I get them to a size where they are starting to flower every year for me, I am very reluctant to set them back. Now is the time to sit back and enjoy your hard work.
> 
> David



No problems at all, David.. Just make sure you self it!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, what a plant and beautiful blooms!!!! Jean


----------



## tenman (Aug 8, 2011)

I think those are the best photos of dianthum I've ever seen, and of very nice flowers too. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Fabrice (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, it's a wonderful dianthum. I would like to have this one. Mine is not really good in color and form.


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2011)

emydura said:


> I thought parishii had petals that were a lot more pendulous. The dianthums I have seen tend to have them outstretched like mine.
> 
> David



That's another trait too David.

The hairy stem and bract deal is probably the primary character for the taxonomists. Everything else is somewhat relative. As Roth noted, he's seen some dianthum plants that are bigger than parrishii.

Parrishii is primarily an epiphytic species, so its difficult to see the massive clumps of plants that dianthum is capable of in the wild (and in the GH).

You got a beauty that's worth breeding.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2011)

Like chestnuts on a string. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quietaustralian (Aug 12, 2011)

I have seen a lot of these but this is one of the nicest!!!

Regards, Mick


----------



## polyantha (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice plant, no doubt. It is possible that this is only my point of view and no one shares it with me, but I think that this plant is to good for a dianthum. I miss the greenish look of dianthum.
BUT it is very interesting to see that there are dianthums around that leave some parishiis far behind.


----------

